# 2014 GAA - USAT-Other events calendar



## Archery Mom (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, here's my yearly attempt at a fairly complete calendar. Sorry about not putting all the 3-D shoots on it, but they have one posted here for you.

We look forward to seeing everyone at the shoots.

Please note and remember there are changes with US Archery and it will require a membership to shoot any of the GAA shoots or Us Archery events.


----------



## Archery Mom (Feb 28, 2014)

please note, the dates for the Gator cup have changed to may 9-11 2014


----------

